# Comunicacion de la PC al PIC 16f877a



## marroquin (Nov 9, 2008)

que tal

hace una semana me encargaron hacer un contador que tubiera los comandos Ascendente/Descendente/Pausar/Detener (mediante un dip switch) con el PIC 16F877A, ya lo tengo y funciona perfecto (lo hize con puro bit test), pero ahora me pidieron esa misma practica, pero ahora que se comunique por medio de la PC

Por ejemplo, que al presionar la tecla "A" del teclado de la PC; el PIC empieze a contar ascendentemente, cuando presione la letra "D" sea descendente, y asi  sucesivamente...

en teoria se que debo de usar el puerto C del pic, que vendria siendo el RX, pero solo uso ese?¿?

ademas que ocupo un circuito aparte; el MAX232 o MAX233, y obviamente, el cable serie (DB9), que lo acomplare a usb

espero y me puedan ayudar en como configurar los puertos, y si es que tengo que cambiar mi programacion (poruqe usé puro bit test) para que se pueda hacer la comunicación

saludos!


----------



## DMag00 (Nov 13, 2008)

En que lenguaje programas?

Si es que trabajas con ANSI C este es un buen link donde encuentras ejemplos.

http://www.microchipc.com/


----------

